

How Git Changed My Workflow by Matt Polito - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/git-github/how-git-changed-my-workflow-by-matt-polito/

======
wccrawford
For those that don't want to watch a 22-minute video, this has nothing to do
with the title except that Git is involved.

tl;dw - He shows how to branch, cherry pick, reset and a few more branch
things.

~~~
yuvadam
Perfect. Saved me 22 minutes. Bless you.

------
petercooper
This "ONTWIK" site is an interesting play in the tagged video repository
space. It's been front page on HN several times in the last week with mostly
old videos embedded off of other sites yet.. I see some value in doing this.

------
samuel1604
no offense to this person, but this is a really boring presentation...

~~~
mattpolito
None taken, what would you change to make it more lively?

